# Fayette county lake catfish



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I’m new to the fishing are here in Smithville.
Ive been trying to hunt for catfish on Lake Bastrop and no success. 
Monday I’m headed to Fayette county where I’m told catfishing can be good. Also found out I’m allowed to run jug lines there. I’ve been there twice before with bad experiences. First time I found out the hard way the boat ramp is super slick. Second trip the Wife and I went during the weekend and tried to anchor and fish but it was so crow on the water , We where in a 16‘ extra wide flat bottom I’d just got for a project boat Limping around the lake trying not to get run over. Lol (Boat’s in shape now). Hoping Monday isn’t as busy. It’s been 20 years and I’m trying to get back in the fishing scene. Back then I went 3-4 times a week. Bass , crappie, catfish. Jug lining was fun.
Anyone have any advice on a good place to drift my jug lines and bait for Fayette county lake? I’m staying away from live bait so I don’t catch a bunch of bass. Going to do some bass fishing myself while the jugs are soaking.
Any advice on catfish will be greatly appreciated. I hope to be posting pictures after this trip. If it’s a good day I just may have to go back Tuesday.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Cant help you out but good luck. Never fished that lake but if you can catch some shad I bet it would be your best bet catching catfish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Use to fish there years ago for cats. Back then is was great. However, due to mismanagement of the fish population, catfish have gotten almost extinct. A friend of mine Weldon Kirk, who is a catfish guide, Fish tales guide service, will tell you the same. He does guide on Fayette County any more due to lack of catfish. He now guides almost all the time on Somerville. Give him a call or text and he will be happy to talk to you about what has gone wrong on Fayette County with the catfish.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Here is his website, I meant to say he does not guide on Fayette County due to mismanagement,

Fish Tales Guide Service – Fishing Guide Lake Somerville (fishtales-guideservice.com)


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Ducktracker said:


> Cant help you out but good luck. Never fished that lake but if you can catch some shad I bet it would be your best bet catching catfish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately Im not very experienced at finding the shad in a boat ( not sure what to look for on my not so expensive depth finder). I plan on figuring it out though. Fresh shad is my #1 go to. When I did this years ago I got spoiled to throwing my net from a little bridge and filling my cooler.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

rancher said:


> Here is his website, I meant to say he does not guide on Fayette County due to mismanagement,
> 
> Fish Tales Guide Service – Fishing Guide Lake Somerville (fishtales-guideservice.com)


Thank you. Great another Lake Bastrop. TPWD put out a report on Bastrop about the population being way low. Wonder why they still allow jug lining on Fayette. I had a neighbor about 6 years ago that would only go a certain time of year to the same spot and bring back a lot of nice channel cat. That’s why I was excited.
I was planning on a trip to Somerville in the very near future. It’s just farther away than these other lakes around me. Not so far I can’t get up earlier though. I’m a little familiar with Somerville it’s been a long time though. I see know they have what the map calls fish attractions they’ve put out for crappie etc. Probably brush piles. Lol And Pecan lake is no longer on the map. Corps of engineers probably closed it. 
Thanks for the information so I’m not beating myself up like I did on Bastrop. It’s appreciated.


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

May be worth booking a trip with him to learn the lake and where to go. Weldon is a great guy that is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to catfishing, You will make a friend for life with him


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

rancher said:


> May be worth booking a trip with him to learn the lake and where to go. Weldon is a great guy that is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to catfishing, You will make a friend for life with him


I just read a thread from 2009 in another forum where a group got together and sent a letter to TPWD.
The reply didn’t sound to good. In order to restock it would have to be at least 9” fingerlings which are expensive or the bass will eat them. That’s what’s happened to the spawns. They said catch and release is what has over populated the bass.
I may be taking a trip to Somerville sooner than planned. I just my take your advice and book a trip. Be the first time I ever went with a guide. Probably save money in the long run.
Thanks again for all the information.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Douglasdzaster said:


> I just read a thread from 2009 in another forum where a group got together and sent a letter to TPWD.
> The reply didn’t sound to good. In order to restock it would have to be at least 9” fingerlings which are expensive or the bass will eat them. That’s what’s happened to the spawns. They said catch and release is what has over populated the bass.
> I may be taking a trip to Somerville sooner than planned. I just my take your advice and book a trip. Be the first time I ever went with a guide. Probably save money in the long run.
> Thanks again for all the information.


I guided on Fayette for several years. I can tell you it's NOT overpopulation of bass, it's the fact that the catfish now have to compete with the invasive tilapia population for food, that and the fact that hydrilla is nonexistent, where before, fry had a place to hide.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

photofishin said:


> I guided on Fayette for several years. I can tell you it's NOT overpopulation of bass, it's the fact that the catfish now have to compete with the invasive tilapia population for food, that and the fact that hydrilla is nonexistent, where before, fry had a place to hide.


I heard about the tilapia problem. Everything you said makes since. I’m headed out in the morning trying to decide if I want to go to Somerville instead. I really want to bring home some fish to eat.
Thanks for the information I really appreciate it. Everyone has been awesome on this forum. I’m surprised I got this many reply’s a lot of people don’t care for jug liners. It’s the ones that leave them and kill fish that gives the rest of us a bad rap. Thanks again.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Agree Sommerville is your best bet in terms of distance. My son in law does really well there on channels and blues. 

I made a couple of trips to Fayette back in the late spring and fished one day for cats- nada. Next day I ended up catching some tilapia in a cast net. Started fishing for them and caught a couple more. They're a lot better eating than a channel cat IMO.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Douglasdzaster said:


> I heard about the tilapia problem. Everything you said makes since. I’m headed out in the morning trying to decide if I want to go to Somerville instead. I really want to bring home some fish to eat.
> Thanks for the information I really appreciate it. Everyone has been awesome on this forum. I’m surprised I got this many reply’s a lot of people don’t care for jug liners. It’s the ones that leave them and kill fish that gives the rest of us a bad rap. Thanks again.


Fayette has a ton of BIG bluegills. Use light line and a dropshot rig with red worms and hold on!


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

What a day. Somerville is going to be good for me once I get it figured out. I put my jugs out on some flats that had a few drop offs. Then I went and drift fished. I was catching little channel cats every couple of minutes. Had 2 rods going off at the same time more than once. A lot of fun but they were all just under eating size. Here’s the day killer. I checked my jugs and almost every one has been hit but no hook sets. Catfish slime all over the lines. I used to catch a ton of blues on the same set up. I’m thinking it’s my straight shank hooks. A channel cat doesn’t hit it hard like a bluecat does. I was using circle hooks when I was drifting. Time to change hooks on the jugs. The last hour before dark I cruised around and found more spots for jug lining next time. A little deeper water with creek beds and fish was showing on the screen. 
Was going back Wednesday but I had a blow out on the trailer. Rim is shot and tore up the fender. If I can fix everything tomorrow then I’m going back. This time while jugs are soaking I’m crappie fishing. There where several boats come in with there limits. And they told me at the office crappie are biting all over the place.
And I saw just what we talked about today. The first spot I pulled in on had jugs floating already so I moved on. Nobody around and they where still there stationary when I left without any boats around. I bet they’re still out there.
Well that’s my first trip to Somerville. Definitely going back. Sorry no pictures of an ice chest with catfish in it this time.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Douglasdzaster said:


> What a day. Somerville is going to be good for me once I get it figured out. I put my jugs out on some flats that had a few drop offs. Then I went and drift fished. I was catching little channel cats every couple of minutes. Had 2 rods going off at the same time more than once. A lot of fun but they were all just under eating size. Here’s the day killer. I checked my jugs and almost every one has been hit but no hook sets. Catfish slime all over the lines. I used to catch a ton of blues on the same set up. I’m thinking it’s my straight shank hooks. A channel cat doesn’t hit it hard like a bluecat does. I was using circle hooks when I was drifting. Time to change hooks on the jugs. The last hour before dark I cruised around and found more spots for jug lining next time. A little deeper water with creek beds and fish was showing on the screen.
> Was going back Wednesday but I had a blow out on the trailer. Rim is shot and tore up the fender. If I can fix everything tomorrow then I’m going back. This time while jugs are soaking I’m crappie fishing. There where several boats come in with there limits. And they told me at the office crappie are biting all over the place.
> And I saw just what we talked about today. The first spot I pulled in on had jugs floating already so I moved on. Nobody around and they where still there stationary when I left without any boats around. I bet they’re still out there.
> Well that’s my first trip to Somerville. Definitely going back. Sorry no pictures of an ice chest with catfish in it this time.


That's awesome! I agree circle hooks will improve your catch rate. You'll still lose some because there's always some fish that are too small to get the hook in their mouth. I don't fish for cats as much as I'd like but when I do in the past couple of years I've been using Gamakatsu circles with zero complaints. The 6/0 size works good for jugs. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/gam...pRkIch73AYAl8MAia3MaAmlDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Jerry713 said:


> That's awesome! I agree circle hooks will improve your catch rate. You'll still lose some because there's always some fish that are too small to get the hook in their mouth. I don't fish for cats as much as I'd like but when I do in the past couple of years I've been using Gamakatsu circles with zero complaints. The 6/0 size works good for jugs. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/gamakatsu-big-cat-circle-hook?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Shop|BPS|TopPerformers|Fishing&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtJeNBhCVARIsANJUJ2EMnLvc-euu0zdrZa1e2MtDkGaP95NgnyhIpRkIch73AYAl8MAia3MaAmlDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


I was using 6/0 Owner circle hooks on my rods. The eyes are to small to get the line through on my jugs. I’m going to have to do some shopping.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

photofishin said:


> Fayette has a ton of BIG bluegills. Use light line and a dropshot rig with red worms and hold on!


Thanks for the information. Going to have to check that out.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Jerry713 said:


> That's awesome! I agree circle hooks will improve your catch rate. You'll still lose some because there's always some fish that are too small to get the hook in their mouth. I don't fish for cats as much as I'd like but when I do in the past couple of years I've been using Gamakatsu circles with zero complaints. The 6/0 size works good for jugs. https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/gamakatsu-big-cat-circle-hook?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Shop|BPS|TopPerformers|Fishing&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtJeNBhCVARIsANJUJ2EMnLvc-euu0zdrZa1e2MtDkGaP95NgnyhIpRkIch73AYAl8MAia3MaAmlDEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


My apologies sir. I was using 5/0 Gamalatso octopus circle hooks on my rods the other day. Got the 6/0 coming for the jugs. Since i have to double 100# monofilament to put the hooks on I don’t think the eyes will be big enough. Trying to decide between some good snap swivels or use split rings? Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Douglasdzaster said:


> My apologies sir. I was using 5/0 Gamalatso octopus circle hooks on my rods the other day. Got the 6/0 coming for the jugs. Since i have to double 100# monofilament to put the hooks on I don’t think the eyes will be big enough. Trying to decide between some good snap swivels or use split rings? Any thoughts? Anyone?


No apology necessary. Those 6/0 are pretty solid. Your hook up rate on big blues won't be as good as with a 10/0 but you'll catch more eaters. SPRO does make some crazy strong snap swivels. I would think split rings would be the stronger method if you wanted to go to traditional jug leader line. I've never used either on jug lines or trot lines.


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Jerry713 said:


> No apology necessary. Those 6/0 are pretty solid. Your hook up rate on big blues won't be as good as with a 10/0 but you'll catch more eaters. SPRO does make some crazy strong snap swivels. I would think split rings would be the stronger method if you wanted to go to traditional jug leader line. I've never used either on jug lines or trot lines.


For now I’ve made some short leaders with SPRO barrel swivels and snell knots on the hooks. Snap swivels haven’t come in yet and I’m going back to Somerville in a few hours. Got my new tires and rims early.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I use 50-100 lb mono leader on jugs. The main line is heavy braid with the leaders tied to the three way barrel swivels. 6/0 circle hooks work good.

mine are attached to a 5lb weight. I do not let mine drift.

good luck!


----------



## Douglasdzaster (Sep 23, 2020)

bigfishtx said:


> I use 50-100 lb mono leader on jugs. The main line is heavy braid with the leaders tied to the three way barrel swivels. 6/0 circle hooks work good.
> 
> mine are attached to a 5lb weight. I do not let mine drift.
> 
> good luck!


Right now I’ve got 100 lb. monofilament. I’m going to make a few with 50 lb and circle hooks for the eating size. Mine are pretty plan but they work. 15’- 20’ deep with one gallon or larger jugs and 1 lb weights i made by putting concrete in a 6 oz. styrofoam coffee cup with real heavy wire that I bent on the bottom so it would adhere in the concrete. I tied loops for my hooks in the line. Used rigs like this 20 years ago with 5/0 eagle claw hooks. I found out the hard way you can’t slip that doubled 100 lb line through a circle hook.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I've made a bunch of jug and trotline weights using styrofoam cups and concrete back in the day. I set a galvanized fence staple in the concrete to tie line to. I would bend the tips of the staple 90 degrees to help keep the staple from pulling out. Worked great.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Douglasdzaster said:


> Right now I’ve got 100 lb. monofilament. I’m going to make a few with 50 lb and circle hooks for the eating size. Mine are pretty plan but they work. 15’- 20’ deep with one gallon or larger jugs and 1 lb weights i made by putting concrete in a 6 oz. styrofoam coffee cup with real heavy wire that I bent on the bottom so it would adhere in the concrete. I tied loops for my hooks in the line. Used rigs like this 20 years ago with 5/0 eagle claw hooks. I found out the hard way you can’t slip that doubled 100 lb line through a circle hook.


You need more weight. A big cat will take off with a 1 lb weight. 5-7 lbs and they stay put


----------

